# the foods that bind



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

what foods will make you constipated....i would like to know some so i can fill up on them instead of food that gives you the runs ,,,,i cannot tolerate fiber so none of those please


----------



## M11 (Jan 9, 2013)

I think that is different for every people, When I was in France, during my childhood, my mother always said the rice was good for that, Now I am in China, and my wife, chinese, when she our our daughter is constipated says that it needs rice to solve it... interesting, right?

Anyway, according to what I heard, Rice, Carrot and Banana are good to bind. I would add as well the bread and potatoes for my case, but that might also be because I have a chinese diet mostly now and bread and potatoes are my childhood food so getting it back make my belly feels good.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

White rice, cheddar cheese, lean beef, rice crackers and such. I also eat a bowl of oatmeal every morning as well.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm soumds good i like most all of those foods will try to eat more..my prob is my appetite is very bad some days i do not care if i eat or not.lose so much weight i have to drink ensure for my vitamins.....think it is a fear .. if i eat i will soon have diarreha.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

knothappy said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm soumds good i like most all of those foods will try to eat more..my prob is my appetite is very bad some days i do not care if i eat or not.lose so much weight i have to drink ensure for my vitamins.....think it is a fear .. if i eat i will soon have diarreha.


This is the difficult part for me as my 'safe' list is one that will probably kill me. For example, I can eat pizza and with double cheese it is an excellent binder. But all that cheese is not healthy either. Other than potatoes and boiled carrots I cannot eat any veggies and forget about any fruit. I guess that explains my cholesterol problem!! But, it becomes a case of quality of life versus quantity of life for me.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

For me it's white rice, white bread, bananas, potatoes, lean chicken. Eating more than approx 5 grams of fat in one sitting means I end up with oily diarrhea, so cheese is out, which is unfortunate as I could do with gaining some weight. You'll need to experiment and figure out what works for you.


----------



## saladdodger (Jan 10, 2013)

quarky said:


> For me it's white rice, white bread, bananas, potatoes, lean chicken. Eating more than approx 5 grams of fat in one sitting means I end up with oily diarrhea, so cheese is out, which is unfortunate as I could do with gaining some weight. You'll need to experiment and figure out what works for you.


Same for me also, plain white boiled rice is my safety net. Have you tried sweet potato ? This seems to help me as well as break up the normal potato meals.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

saladdodger said:


> Same for me also, plain white boiled rice is my safety net. Have you tried sweet potato ? This seems to help me as well as break up the normal potato meals.


I love sweet potato! It's a great-tasting safe food.

It's also high in soluble fiber, which is great for binding.


----------



## saladdodger (Jan 10, 2013)

Sure is.

Really helps break the same old jacket spud


----------



## eldragon (Jan 15, 2013)

Sweet potato gives me horrendous cramps. I love it. I wish I could eat it.


----------



## saladdodger (Jan 10, 2013)

Ah, thats a shame 

Can anyone eat parsnips, I find boiled parsnips in small does help when having a BM


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

You say you can't tolerate fiber. You may want to reassess this--maybe try a different type. Fiber absorbs fluid to make waste bulkier and easier to pass; those of us with a lot of extra fluid benefit from it because it absorbs it and actually stops if from going through so fast. But, you need the right kind of fiber. The fiber is celery is harsh and insoluble, it acts like a brillo pad and is good if you have polyps because it can scrape them off. With D, we need the soluble kind--it gets thick, gelatin-like by absorbing the fluid and turning into mush. This mush expands the bowel wall, easing the cramping. Whenever I have a flare, the first thing I do is start on metamucil (psyllium). This is why people recommend rice/rice water, it is a form of soluble fiber. If the vegetable you eat is highly mashable, like lima beans, it is usually high in soluble fiber. Of course, they also have the skins which are the insoluble part, but very mild. So, I don't think you really want something to "bind" but rather something to "bulk". If you try metamucil or something like it, you may have a reaction to the flavoring (citrus) or the sweetener. That's the part that gets me, the swe etener causes migraines. Another easy fiber is chia seeds, just add them to your food--man, do they absorb fluid!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

i love sweet potatoes and sweet potato fries...but i get awful cramps and D...thanksgiving is a nightmare can only eat a few tablesspoons..also pumpkin gives me D real bad..just one slice of the pie...yes things that will kill me are ok...pizza, candy cake pie (other than pumpkin) burgers. cheese ,potatoes.....no veg other than greeen beans or carrot no fruit just bananas yes i have very high cholestrol but i have to eat something!!!!


----------

